# Help with my new 9 month old Hav.... Please



## Have over (May 20, 2013)

Hello I'm new here and also a new owner of the most cutest Havanese Milo (9 months old)

I've had milo for about three weeks now and he has his ups and downs, some days he's energetic and other days he just sleeps and is very quite. We had a vet visit and I was told he was just fine just a little thin and could gain just a little but not too much. Today he uke up his food twice and now he keeps pacing and he keeps walking along the walls and in corners. I'm not sure what's wrong with him but I'm worried. I take him out in our yard and he's doing the same thing. I don't know if I should feed him again? He has water and has been drinking so that's a good sign. it's been a long time since I have had a dog and I've never had a small breed of dog, but my mother has a 5 year old Hav and I fell in love with hers so I just had to have milo when I saw him and I'm so attached to him already.

Any help would be appreciated!!!

Milly & Milo


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. what's his history?


----------



## Have over (May 20, 2013)

Well I bought him from a lady that was moving out of town and could not take him with, she purchased him from a breeder in IN. He had his shots and has been neutered. That's all I know.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Have over said:


> Hello I'm new here and also a new owner of the most cutest Havanese Milo (9 months old)
> 
> I've had milo for about three weeks now and he has his ups and downs, some days he's energetic and other days he just sleeps and is very quite. We had a vet visit and I was told he was just fine just a little thin and could gain just a little but not too much. Today he uke up his food twice and now he keeps pacing and he keeps walking along the walls and in corners. I'm not sure what's wrong with him but I'm worried. I take him out in our yard and he's doing the same thing. I don't know if I should feed him again? He has water and has been drinking so that's a good sign. it's been a long time since I have had a dog and I've never had a small breed of dog, but my mother has a 5 year old Hav and I fell in love with hers so I just had to have milo when I saw him and I'm so attached to him already.
> 
> ...


I would take him to the vet. Kodi has done this a couple of times, and each time, it has been because of abdominal pain. The first time was due to an impaction after I fed him a dental chew without knowing any better. The second time, he had a Clostridium infection. Both times he needed medical attention to get better.

The vet at the emergency hospital (where I had to take him the first time, as he was very, VERY sick) said that this behavior is not uncommon in a dog with abdominal pain.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yea, he is not acting right. Take him to the Vet, something is wrong.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

I would scoop the poop and take sample to the vet to get tested. It can be one of those nasty bugs that give them tummy and intestinal cramps. Roki had giardaia and cryptosprotidia. It was treated with Panacur (two rounds, two weeks apart) and second poop test came negative. Roki is feeling much, much better


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Is it like a fast pacing? I've seen gucci do that when her stomach hurts or from eating too fast (?) IDK, you should try to keep an eye on when he does it and see if you can figure out a common theme and go to the vet to be sure.

Kara


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Sometimes they do that when they've eaten grass too ??? I see you posted this yesterday, is he better now?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lila said:


> Sometimes they do that when they've eaten grass too ??? I see you posted this yesterday, is he better now?


Actually, the vet told me that when they have abdominal pain, they often seek out, and eat, strange things. which is why they surf around the base of cabinets and walls that way)

Healthy dogs eat grass all the time and it doesn't make them sick. It's only when they are nauseated anyway that they vomit after eating grass.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

hi Milli - welcome, I would get him to the vet for a visit. Do you know the name of the vet who saw him before?


----------



## Have over (May 20, 2013)

*Milo's current status*

Hello everyone thank you for all the advise, I have to apologize for not writing back sooner but my focus was on milo and my grandmother who has been sick and just left us, when it rains it pours!

I did take milo to the vet many times and he was finally diagnosed with a liver shunt! I was heart broken and

Some part of me thinks that the women that sold him to me knew about his condition and failed to tell me and another part of me hopes that I'm just over thinking it, never the less he was sick and not getting better.

My vet recommended a surgeon, which when I called but I was really disappointed with the women who answered. I explained I had questions about the surgery and the cost, she advised me the visit to see the doc and have an ultrasound preformed would cost me $500++ and the surgery from 5,000.00 to 7,000.00. I was shocked and in tears, I have never had a sick dog let alone one who needed surgery and I could not afford that at all.

I then asked her basically falling apart in tears what do I do if I can't afford this, he needs this and I can't if I have to surrender him how do I go about that, can you refer me to someone that can help him i don't want him put down and her response was you'll have to call your vet for that just a cold...cold response. I was shocked and an emotional mess.

Luckily a good friend of mine said call my vet see if they perform the surgery, I called and the lady that assisted me was wonderful she referred me to three places and I finally found one that was reasonably priced and they did the ultra sound and confirmed what my vet suspected it was a liver shunt and he did need surgery, we spoke with them and they walked us through everything and gave us options if we found we could not proceed (without me asking) and also gave me quotes for what the procedure would cost on the low end and high. They are great people and I knew he would be in great hands if we could make this happen.

Milo had the surgery Tuesday with the help of my sister financially (thank god for her) and he did great the doc said, I should be able to bring him home tomorrow if he continues to do as well as he has been. I can't wait to get my little guy back, I miss him soo much!

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Have over (May 20, 2013)

Milo's current status
Hello everyone thank you for all the advise, I have to apologize for not writing back sooner but my focus was on milo and my grandmother who has been sick and just left us, when it rains it pours! 

I did take milo to the vet many times and he was finally diagnosed with a liver shunt! I was heart broken and

Some part of me thinks that the women that sold him to me knew about his condition and failed to tell me and another part of me hopes that I'm just over thinking it, never the less he was sick and not getting better. 

My vet recommended a surgeon, which when I called but I was really disappointed with the women who answered. I explained I had questions about the surgery and the cost, she advised me the visit to see the doc and have an ultrasound preformed would cost me $500++ and the surgery from 5,000.00 to 7,000.00. I was shocked and in tears, I have never had a sick dog let alone one who needed surgery and I could not afford that at all.

I then asked her basically falling apart in tears what do I do if I can't afford this, he needs this and I can't if I have to surrender him how do I go about that, can you refer me to someone that can help him i don't want him put down and her response was you'll have to call your vet for that just a cold...cold response. I was shocked and an emotional mess.

Luckily a good friend of mine said call my vet see if they perform the surgery, I called and the lady that assisted me was wonderful she referred me to three places and I finally found one that was reasonably priced and they did the ultra sound and confirmed what my vet suspected it was a liver shunt and he did need surgery, we spoke with them and they walked us through everything and gave us options if we found we could not proceed (without me asking) and also gave me quotes for what the procedure would cost on the low end and high. They are great people and I knew he would be in great hands if we could make this happen.

Milo had the surgery Tuesday with the help of my sister financially (thank god for her) and he did great the doc said, I should be able to bring him home tomorrow if he continues to do as well as he has been. I can't wait to get my little guy back, I miss him soo much! 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## bearydiva (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi, I'm new here too. I don't have a Hav yet .... but I do have a St. Poodle that has liver disease. So glad to hear that Milo is doing well after surgery. You might want to
consider joing this Yahoo Canine Liver List
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/canineliver-d/

Copy and paste it into your browser. I belong to this list and they have been such good support for me with my Poodle, Diva.

I'm wondering if Liver Shunts run in Hav's?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that Milo was so sick, but so HAPPY to hear that you found a great vet who could help you make his surgery happen. Hopefully this will correct the problem conpletely, and your little guy will have a new lease on life! :hug:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. So sorry to hear that Milo was sick but so glad he had you to see that he got the treatment he needed. Hopefully, Milo will heal quickly and repay your loving care with years of sweet devotion.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes, get him to a vet asap! Even if he is better and you cannot isolate the cause.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

So glad that Milo was able to get the help he needed. Here, on Cape Cod, we have an organization called the Sampson Fund, which helps people whose pets need medical care and who don't have the funds for such care. It's a great source and has helped many, many pets and owners in need. I try to go to any of the fundraising events they have because they do such great work.
Hope Milo's recovery is fast and uneventful. Chin up, we're all thinking of you.


----------



## mack (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm a new owner of a havanese as well. We had our first vet visit on Thursday. Everyone was impressed with Mack. Other than a yeast infection in the right ear he is fine. I have a question regarding the dental chews Krandall mentioned. Are they bad for havs? The tech gave Mack at least 4 of them.....which he threw up on the way home, so we will be saying no thanks in the future.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow, so sorry you and Milo had such a time of it. Thanks to a cooperative vet, your sister, and you, it sounds like Milo will soon be better than brand new!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mack said:


> I'm a new owner of a havanese as well. We had our first vet visit on Thursday. Everyone was impressed with Mack. Other than a yeast infection in the right ear he is fine. I have a question regarding the dental chews Krandall mentioned. Are they bad for havs? The tech gave Mack at least 4 of them.....which he threw up on the way home, so we will be saying no thanks in the future.


Dental chews cost me $1600 and Kodi several painful, frightening days in the hospital. I have mentioned several times that the vets at the Tufts University hospital told me that dental chews are the number one cause of the surgical obstructions that they see there.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm so happy you were able to get the surgery needed for Milo you are a good mom.


----------



## mack (Jul 2, 2013)

So glad to hear that everything worked out with Milo. I know you are ready to get him home and continue spoiling him.


----------

